# Discus home one wekk later



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

*Discus home one week later*

Hi I'd like to share some pictures of my discus for now they have their own 75 gallon tank eventually they will be moved to my community tank. After a week they are settling in nicely it's hard to really show the colors of the fish there is no substrate and I have a crappy light over the tank


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

wow finally got some nice discus eh. Really nice. Must be $$$$.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Buddy where have you been?

I paid some doe but I don't think I overpaid



cb1021 said:


> wow finally got some nice discus eh. Really nice. Must be $$$$.


----------

